# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Teorite mbi lindjen e njeriut

## StormAngel

Jam duke lexuar ca fragmente interesante te nje storie lidhur me kete dhe kam ca pyetje si ne forme ankete.
Mendoni qe Teoria e Evolucionit te Darvinit eshte e sakte dhe se njeriu ka ne fakt prejadhjen nga majmunet?
apo

Prejardhja e njeriut eshte pune direkte e Zotit?

ose

Te dyja?

dhe ne fund

Ose nuk e dini apo nuk ju intereson?

Ju falemnderit

Stormi

----------


## leci

Nuk eshte qe Teoria e Darvin jep automatikisht pergjigjen mbi krijimin e jetes.
Shpesh here ajo qe lexohet duhet interpretuar.
Une e kam gjetur terheqese teorine por me dyshimet qe perhere shoqerojne njeriun.
Kjo teori cenon besimin qe kam ne zot,dhe si pasoje besimi im ne zot me sugjeron te dyshoj mbi teorine e Darvin.
Problemi qendron ne faktin qe personalisht kam dobesi ndaj llogjikes dhe teoria e Darvin eshte frut i nje llogjike dhe konseguence e studimeve.
Persa i perket krijimit te universit nga zoti,cilido qofte,eshte rezultat i besimit pa lekundje.
Midis llogjikes dhe kultit une zgjedh te paren,por besoj ne zot keshtu qe....

leci

----------


## Manulaki

Teoria e Darwinit, apo cdo teori tjeter ne lidhje me origjinen e njeriut jane te pa vertetuara me fakte 100%. Nderkohe qe edhe krijimi i njeriut nga Perendia, ka faktet e veta, qe nuk jane te mbeshtetura nga shkenca, ashtu si dhe teorite e tjera qe nuk jane te mbeshtetura, por jane thjesht teori.
Une personalisht besoj 100% ne krijimin e njeriut nga Perendia. Cdo gje deri me sot ka vertetuar se ka nevoje per nje krijues. Asgje nuk eshte krijuar vete pa doren e dikujt. 
Pershendetje

----------


## altin55

Mjafton ti hedhesh nje shikim fytyres se njeriut vendosja e gojes vendosja e hundes dhe e syve nuk do shume mendje per secilin qe ta kuptoj qe njeriu eshte krijes e te Lartemadherishmit Zot krijimi i burrit me mjeker dhe gruas pa te duket perfektsimi i te Letemadherishmit Zot 

Eshte fakt se ne krijimin e qiejve e te tokes ne ndertimin e nates dhe te dites te anijes qe lundron ne det qe u sjell dobi njerezve ne ate shi qe leshon Allahu prej se larti e me te ngjall token pas vdekjes se saj dhe perhap ne te cdo lloj gjallese ne qarkullimin e ererave dhe reve te nenshtruara mes qiellit dhe tokes (ne te gjitha keto) per nje popull qe ka mend ka argumente {El Bekare 164}

----------


## darwin

> Mjafton ti hedhesh nje shikim fytyres se njeriut vendosja e gojes vendosja e hundes dhe e syve nuk do shume mendje per secilin qe ta kuptoj qe njeriu eshte krijes e te Lartemadherishmit Zot krijimi i burrit me mjeker dhe gruas pa te duket perfektsimi i te Letemadherishmit Zot



Vendosja e syve, e gojes e hundes ??? , nuk e ke vene re kur ke shkuar ne zoo qe cuditerisht Perendia i ka bere nje lloj dhe tek majmuni??

Burri ka mjeker, femra nuk ka..   :i qetë:   po kjo cfare do te thote?????!!!!  edhe luani mashkull ka krife, dhe femra nuk e ka.. keshtu eshte krijuar?????


nejse, mbi temen.. 
mendoj se prejardhja e njeriut vjen nga paraardhesi i perbashket me majmunin (sado qe mund te me vije keq apo t'ju duket juve e peshtire).. Nuk di te them se si ka lindur jeta ne planet(flas qe nga qelizat e para), po nga ky lloj zoti qe pershkruajne "librat e shenjte" , nga ky jo njehere !!

----------

jarigas (11-06-2014)

----------


## [xeni]

O darwin une personalisht plako mendoj qe prejardhjen e kam nga *njeriu*. Kshu ka qene gjyshi, stergjyshi e me rradhe deri tek njeriu i pare. 

Vetem nje pyetje desha te bej: Pse majmuni nuk peson ndryshime me?  Ose pse kemi ndaluar tek njeriu? Pse njeriu ka nja dy mije vjet qe eshte akoma njeri?...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Pershendetje,
Nje gje eshte me se e sigurt, te pakten per mua. Qe nuk ishte evolucioni "Darvinian" ai qe solli speciet. Pretendimet e evolucionit po bien dalengadale perdite dhe shume shpejt kjo teori nuk do te zere me vendin qe kishte as neper librat e shkolles. Megjithese duhet pranuar qe ajo dha nje shpjegim mjaft te kenaqshem per epoken e saj.
Njeriu si te gjitha speciet e tjera eshte krijuar apo ka ardhur brenda nje segmenti te shkurter kohor, i vetem dhe i mrekullueshem ne llojin e tij, mbret i deteve, qiellit dhe tokes.
Une nunk besoj ne Zot por mund te them qe besoj ne Krijues (cfaredo apo cilido qofte faktori qe krijoi jeten mbi toke). Njeriu nuk mund te kete qene kurre pasoje e mutacioneve sepse fatkeqesisht nuk njihen te tilla qe te jene te provuara se jane te dobishme apo pozitive. Cilido qofte misteri i krijimit...per mendimin tim nje gje eshte e sigurt. Darvini nuk e ka zgjidhur ate!
Byeezz! 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## darwin

> Vetem nje pyetje desha te bej: Pse majmuni nuk peson ndryshime me?  Ose pse kemi ndaluar tek njeriu? Pse njeriu ka nja dy mije vjet qe eshte akoma njeri?...



sepse prejardhja e majmunit dhe e njeriut eshte e perbashket, jo qe njeriu doli nga majmuni "proletar".. Njeriu nuk ka ndaluar !! struktura kockore sidomos e kokes ka pesuar ndryshime.. eshte zmadhuar vendi per te mbajtur trurin (kafka) sepse TRURI ESHTE RRITUR !!! dhe kjo ka ndodhur brenda qindra mijera vjetesh..

Nje pyetje per keta qe jane pergjigjur.. *SA KOHE KA KALUAR QE NGA KRIJIMI I NJERIUT ??* ne rast se i jepni pergjigje, atehere edhe une jam me ju..

Nje pyetje per Force Intruder : A ndodhin mutacione te bakteriet ??? dhe nqs po, a i mbijetojne bakteriet mutacioneve??? 

_(Fati eshte qorr, Tersi sheh ne menyre te mrekullueshme)_  :shkelje syri:

----------

jarigas (11-06-2014)

----------


## forum126

Sipas shkences fosilja me e vjeter e njeriut qe eshte gjetur eshte rreth 270 miljon vjet sipas shkences kurse fosilja e majmunit me e vjeter eshte rreth 120 miljon vjete.Po keshtu algat dhe dylli bletes eshte i moshes 500 miljon vjecare dhe qe atehere dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk ka pesaur ndonje ndryshim.Si ka mundesi qe dylli i bletes paska te njeten moshe me algat sipas darvinisteve qe jane fillimi i evolicionit.Sikur nuk ka kohe per evolucion.

Pastaj si ka mundesi qe nga nje alge u bene miliona lloj peshqish me ngjyra te ndryshme dhe vecori te ndryshme.Po keshtu si ka mundesi qe ka shumellojshmeri kafshesh nga me te ndryshmet se nese is tsudion do te mhanitesh.


Si ka mundesi qe nje majmun te behet njeri dhe ky njeri te flase mbi 50 gjuhe dhe dialekte pastaj keto majmune te kthyer ne njerez jane me tipare te ndryshme qe nuk gjen dy njerez njesoj kur dihet se majmunet jane te gjithe njesoj.Dhe3 ata qe dalin prej nje barku ose jane binjake kane ndonje nuance qe i dallon nga njeri tjetri.

*Si pati mundesi qe majmuni nga kafshe jomishngrenese u be mish ngrene dhe pastaj iu zhvillua truri dhe u be njeri.Po majmunet e sotem.*


Harmonia dhe mrekullia ne krijim tregon se nuk ishte majmuni ai qe zoteroje natyren por njeriu.Nuk eshte majmuni mbreti i kafsheve ose kafsha me e bukur ne pyll qe te kthehej ne qenien me te bukur dhe me te prefeksionume ne toke.Si ka mundesi qe nje majmun te zoteroje te gjithe kete materie.Gjynah per shkencetaret majmune qe kane dale ne kete konkluzion.

Mund te jene kthyer ndonje njeri ne majmun por jo ndonje majmun ne njeri.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=41853

----------


## darwin

edhe gjithe jeten te rrije Harun Yahya duke kundershtuar evolucionin, nuk ka cfare ti beje faktit se forma kockore e njeriut ka ndryshuar.. Dhe nuk ka kafshe qe jane njelloj, sic thote Haruni.. nqs eshte keshtu atehere fare kollaj i bie te themi qe dhe te gjithe kinezet jane njelloj, ne rastin e njerezve.. (po ne e perdorim vetem si shprehje, apo jo  :shkelje syri:   ? )

Perkundrazi, nuk ka asnje zeber qe te ngjasoje me nje tjeter !!!

----------


## darwin

> ...
> Mendoni qe Teoria e Evolucionit te Darvinit eshte e sakte dhe se njeriu ka ne fakt prejadhjen nga majmunet?...



dyshoj se mund ta kete lexuar ndonje nga keta qe jane pergjigjur, Teorine e Darvinit (per sqarim - nuk ka qene teori e Darvin, _njeriu nga majmuni_) ose me mire librin e tij "Origjinen e specieve", sepse ne te nuk behet fare fjale per "origjinen e njeriut nga majmuni".. Ka vetem nja 4 rreshta qe i dedikohen origjines se njeriut, dhe per me teper vete Charles Darwin, ne ato rreshta thote qe : "Gjeneratat e ardhshme do te kene mundesine te bejne studime te thelluara mbi kete ceshtje.. tani per tani, nuk mund te thuhet asgje"- fjalet e tij ekzakte..

----------


## altin55

Nuk ekziston asnjë prove konkrete që mbeshtet pamjen e njeriut-majmun i cili reklamohet në mënyrë të pandërprerë nga mediat dhe çështjet akademike evolucioniste. Këtë e dime të gjithë ne, që evolucionistët prodhojnë krijesa imagjinare, por fakti se për këso krijesa imagjinare nuk gjenden fosile që mund të aergumentohen me to, për evolucionistët kjo paraqet një problem serioz. Një prej metodave interesante që ata përdorin për tI kapërcyer këto probleme është prodhimi I fosileve që nuk gjenden dhe falsifikimin e kafkave të njeriut dhe rindërtimin e tyre. Skandali më I madh në historinë e shkencës është Njeriu i Piltdaunit.

            Me 1912 një doctor I njohur dhe një paleoantropolog I shquar, Charles Dawson, kishte gjetur një kockë nofulle dhe një fragment kafke në një grope në Piltadaun, Angli. Kocka e nofullës i përngjante majmunit ndërsa kafka dhe dhëmbët ishin sikur të njeriut. 40 vjet e më tepër janë shënuar artikuj të ndryshëm për Njeriun e Piltdaunit dhe jo më pak se 500 doktorata.

            Keneth Oakley nga departamenti I paleontologjisë në muzeun britanik në vitin 1949 e prodhoi Testin e flourit me një grup shkencëtarësh. Ky testim dha rezultate katastrofale. Përmes këtij testimi u përcaktua se dhëmbët në kockën e nofullës I përkisnin një Orangutangu (lloj majmuni) dhe ishin të vendosur artificialisht (nga dora e njeriut). Ky falsifikim u bë publik nga Ëiner. Kafka I  përkiste një njeriu 500 vjecar ndërsa nofulla një majmuni të ngordhur pak kohë më pare. Të gjitha pjesët ishin të veshura me dikromat potasiumi për ti dhënë një pamje të vjetër, por kur u zhytën në acid, kjo veshje u zhduk. Dhe atëherë u pa gënjeshtra e evolucionistëve dhe menjëherë Njeriu i Piltdaunit u hoq nga muzeu  britanik ku ishte ekspozuar më shumë se 40 vite.



          Njeriu i Nebraskës



            Henry Fairfield Osborn menagjer I muzeut amerikan të historiesë së nartyrës nëp vitin 1922 deklario se kishte zbulluar fosilin e një dhëmballe në Nebraskën Perëndimore e cila i përkiste periudhës së Pliocenit. Për këtë u pohuan se kishte karakteristika të njeriut dhe të majmunit. Ky fosil u quajt Njeriu I Nebraskës dhe u emërtua si Hespero Pitekus Harold Kuki.

            Duke u bazuar në këtë dhëmballë të vetme u bë ndërtimi I kokës dhe trupit të njeriut të Nebraskës dhe u vizatua bashkë me gruan dhe fëmitë e tij, si një e tërë në natyrë. Të gjitha këto u bënë nga një dhëmballë e vetme.

            Me 1927 u gjetën pjesët e tjera të skeletit, sipas kësaj dhëmbi nuk I përkiste as njeruit e as majmunit, u zbulua se ai ishte një specie e zhdukur e derrit të egër amerikan I quajtur Prostenops.



Prejardhja e Njeriut është një libër i Darëinit i cili gjithmonë thoshte se qenia e njeriut dhe majmunit janë të ngjajshme dhe për këtë gjë filloi të kërkoj fosile për të mbështetur këtë.



Ota Benga me nje specie majmunesh



            Disa evolucionistë besonin se krijesa gjysëmnjeri-gjysëmmajmun gjindej jo vetëm në mbetjen fosile, por edhe të gjallë në pjesë të ndryshme të Botës.

            Në fillim të shek. XX pikërisht në vitin 1904 duke hulumtuar evolucionistët nëpër Botë për gjetjen e lidhjeve ndërmjetëse të gjalla në Kongo u kap Ota Benga i cili ishte I martuar dhe kishte dy fëmijë. Emri I tij në gjuhën e tij do të thoshte shok. I lidhur me zingjir dhe I futur në kafaz u dërgua në SHBA, ku iu ekspozua publikut me specie majmunësh dhe u prezentua si lidhja më e afërt e njeriut. Ai pas dy viteve u dërgua në kopshtin zoologjik të Bronksit ku ai u emërtua si stërgjyshi i lashtë I njeriut së bashku me disa shimpanza. Dr. Ëilliam T. Hornaday drejtori evolucionist  I kopshtit  zoologjik ishte krenar që kishte këtë formë kalimtare dhe e trajtonin si kafshë të rëndomtë. Dhe nga ky trajtim I tmerrshëm që I bëhej, Ota Benga  u detyrua të bëjë vetvrasje.


Kriminelat e evolucionit nuk kane lene me krime pa bere kurse ti o darwin o mavria ti ecen pas tyre foli mendjes o i mjere

----------


## Manulaki

Me duket se ne Norvegji, a ne Suedi, ne nje nga keto vendet skandinave, shkencetaret kishin arritur te krijonin nje "mjedis" ku mund te provonin krijimin e Universit sipas teorise se Big Bang. E lexova ne yahoo, para pak kohe, rreth 1 muaj perpara. Ajo qe ishte interesante ishte se ne "mjedisin" e tyre kishin edhe nje force te jashtme te cilen e quanin "Perendi".
pershendetje

----------


## BOKE

Ekziston edhe teoria tjeter (dhe ka shume faktore qe mbeshtesin kete teori) qe njeriu i sotem eshte produkt i qenieve jashtetokesore (UFO apo aliene).

----------


## Reina

Kete teorine qe dha Bokerrima here e pare qe e lexoj ne jeten time. Cilat jan faktet qe e mbeshtesin kete teori. Jam me teper kurioze te shikoj lidhjen qe alienet kane me tokesoret.

----------


## Manulaki

> Kete teorine qe dha Bokerrima here e pare qe e lexoj ne jeten time. Cilat jan faktet qe e mbeshtesin kete teori. Jam me teper kurioze te shikoj lidhjen qe alienet kane me tokesoret.


Eshte e vertete, eshte nje grup shkencetaresh qe mbeshtesin idene se ne jemi krijesa te qenieve inteligjente jashtetokesore.
Ka shkencetare e shkencetare kjo bote, Reina!!!    :sarkastik:

----------


## leci

> Me duket se ne Norvegji, a ne Suedi, ne nje nga keto vendet skandinave, shkencetaret kishin arritur te krijonin nje "mjedis" ku mund te provonin krijimin e Universit sipas teorise se Big Bang. E lexova ne yahoo, para pak kohe, rreth 1 muaj perpara. Ajo qe ishte interesante ishte se ne "mjedisin" e tyre kishin edhe nje force te jashtme te cilen e quanin "Perendi".
> pershendetje



Ne qofte se Big Bang eshte "pune" e perendise atehere ne kemi gjetur origjinen ekzakte te qenies.
Une lexova qe Big Bang gjendet akoma ne hapesire dhe ka projekte qe duan te gjejne pozicionin ekzakt.Koha nuk ndryshon eventet por i konservon ne hapesire dhe i ben te perjetshem ose te perhershem.
Me beri kurioz fakti qe ne mjedisin e tyre shkencetaret kishin forcen e jashtme te quajtur "Perendi".

pershendetje

----------


## Manulaki

> Ne qofte se Big Bang eshte "pune" e perendise atehere ne kemi gjetur origjinen ekzakte te qenies.
> Une lexova qe Big Bang gjendet akoma ne hapesire dhe ka projekte qe duan te gjejne pozicionin ekzakt.Koha nuk ndryshon eventet por i konservon ne hapesire dhe i ben te perjetshem ose te perhershem.
> Me beri kurioz fakti qe ne mjedisin e tyre shkencetaret kishin forcen e jashtme te quajtur "Perendi".
> 
> pershendetje


ajo qe une kuptova nga shkirmi ishte se Big Bang nuk mund te ndodhte pa nderhyrjen e nje force te jashtme. Kete force ata e kishin quajtur "God - Perendi", jo une  :buzeqeshje: 
Une personalisht nuk ka nevoje ta quaj, ai e ka vete emrin Perendi!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## darwin

> Nuk ekziston asnjë prove konkrete që mbeshtet pamjen e njeriut-majmun i cili reklamohet në mënyrë të pandërprerë nga mediat dhe çështjet akademike evolucioniste. Këtë e dime të gjithë ne, që evolucionistët prodhojnë krijesa imagjinare, por fakti se për këso krijesa imagjinare nuk gjenden fosile që mund të aergumentohen me to, për evolucionistët kjo paraqet një problem serioz. Një prej metodave interesante që ata përdorin për tI kapërcyer këto probleme është prodhimi I fosileve që nuk gjenden dhe falsifikimin e kafkave të njeriut dhe rindërtimin e tyre. Skandali më I madh në historinë e shkencës është Njeriu i Piltdaunit.
> 
>             Me 1912 një doctor I njohur dhe një paleoantropolog I shquar, Charles Dawson, kishte gjetur një kockë nofulle dhe një fragment kafke në një grope në Piltadaun, Angli. Kocka e nofullës i përngjante majmunit ndërsa kafka dhe dhëmbët ishin sikur të njeriut. 40 vjet e më tepër janë shënuar artikuj të ndryshëm për Njeriun e Piltdaunit dhe jo më pak se 500 doktorata.
> 
>             Keneth Oakley nga departamenti I paleontologjisë në muzeun britanik në vitin 1949 e prodhoi Testin e flourit me një grup shkencëtarësh. Ky testim dha rezultate katastrofale. Përmes këtij testimi u përcaktua se dhëmbët në kockën e nofullës I përkisnin një Orangutangu (lloj majmuni) dhe ishin të vendosur artificialisht (nga dora e njeriut). Ky falsifikim u bë publik nga Ëiner. Kafka I  përkiste një njeriu 500 vjecar ndërsa nofulla një majmuni të ngordhur pak kohë më pare. Të gjitha pjesët ishin të veshura me dikromat potasiumi për ti dhënë një pamje të vjetër, por kur u zhytën në acid, kjo veshje u zhduk. Dhe atëherë u pa gënjeshtra e evolucionistëve dhe menjëherë Njeriu i Piltdaunit u hoq nga muzeu  britanik ku ishte ekspozuar më shumë se 40 vite.
> 
> 
> 
>           Njeriu i Nebraskës
> ...




Altin, mundohu te gjesh a thone gje fetaret e tu, per njeriun e pekinit "The Peking Man" dhe per Lucy.. shiko njehere, se cfare pergjigjesh japin dhe pastaj perdor keto "prova" antievolucioniste (qe kane dhjetera vjet qe u ka ikur moda)..

Kush jane kriminelat e evolucionit, se nuk e marr vesh?? Nqs ngaterrohesh me Marksizmin, po te them qe nuk ishte faji i evolucionisteve, se te tjeret i perdorin zbulimet ne ate forme (nuk u zbuluan specie borgjeze dhe proletare  :shkelje syri:  )
Se i bie qe te akuzohen farketaret, pse shpata grinte e prente ne kohen e "ndricimeve te medha", qe ndermoren ndjekesit e Perendise..

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Nje pyetje per Force Intruder : A ndodhin mutacione te bakteriet ??? dhe nqs po, a i mbijetojne bakteriet mutacioneve???



Mutacione ndodhin cdo sekonde i dashur darwin dhe bakteriet i mbijetojne me sukses sepse ai eshte edhe qellimi i atyre mutacioneve, mirepo ne postin tim une po flisja per organizem kompleks gjitaresh (Kulmin e evolucionit) si njeriu, kurse ti me replikon me njeqelizoret  :buzeqeshje: . Tani ndryshimi eshte i kote te theksohet apo jo?
Nqs ke mundesi na trego nje mutacion te dobishem ne gjitare i cili te jete provuar i dobishem dhe i parrezikshem per specien!
Mos u lodh kot... nuk ka dhe as nuk ka patur ndonjehere kurre. Megjithate ne keto tema ceshtja nuk eshte ti mbushesh mendjen tjetrit se ato qe thua jane te drejta apo jo, rendesi ka te ekspozosh gjithmone me klas pikepamjet e tua!

Pershendetje te ngrohta te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje: 
Force-Intruder

*PS : Altini55 mbaji shkrimet "copy & paste" jashte qe ketu dhe ato qe fillojne me "All-llah" apo "Kur'an" per ne forumin e besimtareve te lutem. Pa qejfmbetje*

----------

